# Price on Harvest Tec Applicator



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger guys. I stopped at my local dealer and he quoted me a price of $1360. This is was for the NH Harvest Tec small square 25 gallon applicator with the electronic controls. Seemed quite price, I know I have talk to you guys on here before and found them for like 700 or so. I think it was Dohrman Enterprises that were the cheapest I could find last year but know it appeared they went up also. I'm not sure it is worth it or not for me making 4,000 small bales. My money comes from all my 2nd and 3rd cut so goal is to be able to take 1st cut off first opportunity I get like I have tried for the last 2 years and played like heck trying to get it dry in mid to late may. I'm a tight wode when it comes to this mainly cause im really wanting to save up hay money on a bigger tractor. Whats you guys thoughts? They quoted me $250 to install it. I'm assuming I need a moisture meter then to. I like the BHT 2 from bale supply, it sounded like a lot of you hade that and were happy with it.

Thanks


----------



## SVFHAY

I think you'll be happy doing this. Either system will work , don't skip calibration. The bht-2 is nicer but the 1 will also if sensor is mounted on cut side(against directions). If your handy you can mount it, it might make troubleshooting easier in the future, but that price isn't bad. Cheap insurance on that 7$ hay. And if it saves an extra trip over the field with a rake or tedder that fuel adds up.


----------



## rjmoses

I've taken to treating almost every baling with 4 lbs/ton acid in order to facilitate the sweating process. Because of my terrain, I will get 12% moisture in some places and 20% in other places. By treating it all, I try to avoid any hotspots. And the cost, at $1/lb, adds about $.20/sm. square.

I am terrified of a barn fire, so I consider this cheap insurance.

Ralph


----------



## weatherman

rjmoses said:


> I've taken to treating almost every baling with 4 lbs/ton acid in order to facilitate the sweating process.
> 
> Ralph


Great topic. I've been on the fence of either going with harvest tec or a dry preservative.

I sell about 75% of the hay I make starting within a week of baling. Isn't there an odor with the propionic acid that hangs around for a while? My fear is hay not smelling fresh for the customer.

I thought about adding a wet agent not only helps to stops mold and prevents heating, but won't it add some moisture to help prevent leaf shatter?

Any comments on wet or dry agent?


----------



## rjmoses

Yes, there is some odor with acid but it usually goes away withing 10 days or so.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

rjmoses said:


> I've taken to treating almost every baling with 4 lbs/ton acid in order to facilitate the sweating process. Because of my terrain, I will get 12% moisture in some places and 20% in other places. By treating it all, I try to avoid any hotspots. And the cost, at $1/lb, adds about $.20/sm. square.
> 
> I am terrified of a barn fire, so I consider this cheap insurance.
> 
> Ralph


I have same problem. My "favorite" numbers seem to be 14.9 or 24. lol

I want to treat all my bales, but Im concerned it will turn off my "golden goose".

However, like you I'm terrified of fire. I bought the applicator, found a dealer that delivers 50G drums of Hay Guard once a week and I am really psyched to use it.

Made over 800 4x5 dense RB's last summer and waaaayy too many went to the mushroom man.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I got to thinking today when the wife and I stopped in at TSC. Why couldn't I just buy 15 or 25 gallon atv sprayer at TSC for like 200 bucks or so and plumb it up just like all these other systems. Take a little time to calibrate it and get the right nozzle set up to put on the right amount of preservative. Anyone ever tried doing this? I figure if I have 400-500 in it it's still way cheaper. I just can't see spending 1700 bucks when I only make 4,000 bales a year and have older equipment. I can sell the small squares for $150/ton right off the wagon for first cutting 800 bales at a shot. I want/need to spend my hay money wisely haha.


----------



## weatherman

rjmoses said:


> Yes, there is some odor with acid but it usually goes away withing 10 days or so.Ralph


I guess 10 days is not so bad as a long as the barn doors kept open. Heard more positives about wet agents. Saw some other posts about dry. Leaning more towards the wet agent. Have to concur with original poster seems like the applicator is a no brained. Maybe the Dohrman Enterprises unit is a better way to go. Although my new holland dealer is just right down the road.


----------



## SVFHAY

How do you vary the rate with the TSC unit?


----------



## paparob

I just purchased a new harvest-tec system and was wondering what brand preservative everybody is using?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I was hoping to be able to just change out nozzles or is there a way to adjust the rate of flow?


paparob said:


> I just purchased a new harvest-tec system and was wondering what brand preservative everybody is using?


Which system did you purchase and were your prices close to the numbers I was quoted?


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I did a lot of considering on the First Response that is a silicone based product. I really thought of giving it a try. But theres times when only bale a couple hundred a day and once you mix it I believe it only has a few hours of life till it goes bad. And I'm haying a lot of hills so I'm afraid I won't get enough product in there or to much and waste a lot of expensive preservative. So I don't know theres so many things to take in to consideration and I can't make up my mind.


----------



## SVFHAY

Changing nozzles would do it but a way to do it remotely and quickly, variable pressure pumup, multiple pump/nozzles, would make it more likely you would do it. Throw in a lot of changing conditions and you will be over/under applying.


----------



## Bob M

Just add a regulator to the TSC system and change your pressure , which will change your rates. Paul B Zimmerman used to sell a manual system that was inexpensive. All you need is a tank, electric pump, regulator , couple spray bodies, switch and some hose. Moisture tester would be nice.


----------



## astropilot

I get my preservative from Nutritional Blending, Inc. in Northern Indiana. 574-536-6640 ask for Tom. His product is a little hotter at 68% acid versus 64% from Harvest Tech and its cheaper $500 compared to $650. It also comes in apple flavor. I have used his product last season and I'm very pleased.


----------



## SVFHAY

Apple flavor? I like the sound of that.

I'll second Paul B systems, bought one years back and it had quality components, really liked the BIG gauge you could clearly see from the tractor


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Isnt paul b Zimmerman harvest tec applicators? I did a search and comes up as harvest tech If im understanding rite.


----------



## SVFHAY

No, they are crop care. Look applicators, item BA25E-S, $648. Can't seem to link from smart phone.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

SVFHAY said:


> No, they are crop care. Look applicators, item BA25E-S, $648. Can't seem to link from smart phone.


Where did you get the price though? I click buy online and nothing just dealers come up? Thanks I like that applicator and it's same concept as the Harvest Tec one I believe for $1k cheaper I think.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

NVM, I figured it out. Dang I can't believe its that much cheaper. They are only like 45min from me never knew that. I still going to pay the 25 bucks to get it shipped. I think I will also order the BHT 2 from Bale supply so I can make adjustments from tractor.

Now for Installing? It seems as if it would be pretty basic installation for both the Applicator and the Moisture Meter am I right?


----------



## Rodney R

SVF, that applicator is Ok to use with acid? (I didn't look at it) If it's only $648 that may explain why I can't sell my used harvesttec.....

Rodney


----------



## SVFHAY

Yes, it works fine and has decent components I ran one for several years until I fell for the automated hype. With the nozzles I ran it was most accurate in the mid range, and was a little wild if you wanted just a little or a lot. I suspect all single pump variable rate setups would be like this. Changing tips would have solved this but the whole point was flexibility.

Compromise always leads to trouble.....


----------



## weatherman

rjmoses said:


> I've taken to treating almost every baling with 4 lbs/ton acid in order to facilitate the sweating process. Because of my terrain, I will get 12% moisture in some places and 20% in other places. By treating it all, I try to avoid any hotspots. And the cost, at $1/lb, adds about $.20/sm. square.
> 
> I am terrified of a barn fire, so I consider this cheap insurance.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph, treating all bales sound idea. If you sell to horse people any feedback from them about adding the preservative?


----------



## rjmoses

weatherman said:


> Ralph, treating all bales sound idea. If you sell to horse people any feedback from them about adding the preservative?


None, but I haven't been selling sm. squares much and, further, most of my sales occur after January 1st.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech

I found a used harvesttec for 550 obo. How does everyone feel about a used one at, let's say, $500 compared to the new CropCare at $648?


----------



## Josh in WNY

I picked up a used automatic Harvest-tec for $700 a few years ago. Had everything there including the tubes, mounting hardware and "crop eye" that mounts on the pickup and turns the nozzles off automatically. It is one of the earlier automatic units, but I've been happy with it so far. Mostly I just use it to monitor the moisture content as I bale, but it came in handy last year with the wet weather.

That being said, $100 more is not that much of a leap in price for a new unit. Just make sure the options are the same or better for the CropCare unit.


----------



## mlappin

astropilot said:


> I get my preservative from Nutritional Blending, Inc. in Northern Indiana. 574-536-6640 ask for Tom. His product is a little hotter at 68% acid versus 64% from Harvest Tech and its cheaper $500 compared to $650. It also comes in apple flavor. I have used his product last season and I'm very pleased.


Tom is a stand up guy, quick to return your call as well if you have any questions.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I have yet to install my new crop care applicator but I'm pleased with the design so far. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## endrow

New Holland's Crop Saver (Harvest Tec) is only 64.5% prop but it has 5% acetric acid .Last year we paid $495 @ Messick's. Most of the 68or 69% products have just only small amounts of acetric acid.


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> New Holland's Crop Saver (Harvest Tec) is only 64.5% prop but it has 5% acetric acid .Last year we paid $495 @ Messick's. Most of the 68or 69% products have just only small amounts of acetric acid.


For a tote or a barrel?


----------



## SVFHAY

8350- If that harvestec is a 3 pump auto get it! If its a single pump , your call.


----------



## 8350HiTech

SVFHAY said:


> 8350- If that harvestec is a 3 pump auto get it! If its a single pump , your call.


I talked to the owner earlier this evening. He had never used the unit as he bought the baler with it installed but only bales straw. He knew next to nothing about it. I'm waiting on him to get me details tomorrow.

But that was pretty much my question. If they are of comparable features, is there any inherent advantage to the "factory" unit? My guess is tanks are tanks, pumps are pumps, and unless one is better equipped, I should just spend the extra hundred bucks (and not have to go a distance to pick it up) and just get the new Cropcare.


----------



## JD3430

One extra expense for those who have never owned a HT type unit and you are mounting it up on a RB to account for is a transfer pump. 
You may already have a pump, but if you don't, you need a way to get preservative from tote to tank.


----------



## Josh in WNY

SVFHAY said:


> 8350- If that harvestec is a 3 pump auto get it! If its a single pump , your call.


Are you talking about a single pump with 2 solenoids (that's what I have) or actually having 3 separate pumps? The unit I have turns on the pump and two nozzles when you hit the bottom limit and then adds an additional nozzle at each of the next two limits by turning on a solenoid. Leaves a grand total of 1 pump, 2 solenoids and 4 nozzles.



JD3430 said:


> One extra expense for those who have never owned a HT type unit and you are mounting it up on a RB to account for is a transfer pump.
> You may already have a pump, but if you don't, you need a way to get preservative from tote to tank.


Even on the small square units, I would recommend a transfer pump. Even just dumping a 15 gallon "mini-drum" of crop saver in the tank is a fun job for two guys. If you get the 55 gallon barrel or 250 gallon tub, you have to have a pump or set the barrel/tub up high enough that you can gravity feed with a hose into the baler tank.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Josh in WNY said:


> If you get the 55 gallon barrel or 250 gallon tub, you have to have a pump or set the barrel/tub up high enough that you can gravity feed with a hose into the baler tank.


Gravity is pretty simple to work with. And cheap too.


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> Gravity is pretty simple to work with. And cheap too.


Yeah I tried the gravity thing. nice when youre a big parcel farm with a bank barn, but with a harvest Tec up about 6-8' high on a RB and going from one field to another, a pump is a necessity.

Sometimes I wonder if money spent on DC transfer pump would be better spent on a small gas powered pump with could move water into a sprayer, too.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Just learned it's a model 457 controller. Two nozzles. Was on a NH 326 baler. 
That's all the owner could figure out.


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> For a tote or a barrel?


That would be a barrel with about 50 gallons 450 pounds


----------



## endrow

8350HiTech said:


> Gravity is pretty simple to work with. And cheap too.


A custom operator near me if they have to load in field the lift tote up with loader tractor or big skid loader higher than tank on baler and gravity it in .


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> A custom operator near me if they have to load in field the lift tote up with loader tractor or big skid loader higher than tank on baler and gravity it in .


Great idea but I don't run with bucket or forks on FEL, just a bale spear. Might be able to lift drum with dual spear, but I don't think lower spikes would hold drum.
I'm more jacked up to use my applicator than my new Tedder. I can't wait to finally thumb my nose at 20-25% hay!!!


----------



## endrow

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I have yet to install my new crop care applicator but I'm pleased with the design so far. Thanks all for the help.


I have 3 of them they are simple and work good


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> One extra expense for those who have never owned a HT type unit and you are mounting it up on a RB to account for is a transfer pump.
> You may already have a pump, but if you don't, you need a way to get preservative from tote to tank.


I like drums better than a tote I stick a drum on back of service truck and go . Cheap hand pump made for gasoline.


----------



## astropilot

At Harbor Freight we found a pump that uses air to pump out the fluid they are about $70. It works really well. Just be careful on how much air is placed inside the Plastic barrel,because it does swell the barrel some.


----------



## slowzuki

Does anyone know what Harvest Tec parts prices are like? I’ve bought most of the pieces of a 450 applicator and missing some wiring harness, flow meter, pumps etc. I’ve got about 350$ into it now, trying to keep the budget very low.


----------



## r82230

slowzuki said:


> Does anyone know what Harvest Tec parts prices are like? I've bought most of the pieces of a 450 applicator and missing some wiring harness, flow meter, pumps etc. I've got about 350$ into it now, trying to keep the budget very low.


Parts that I bought I thought were reasonable, BUT that was a couple years ago and you know how things change. Especially it a bean counter or two seem to get involved.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki

An update, most of the common parts seem quite reasonable for the system. The wiring harnesses are far more expensive than I guessed, if I'm reading the parts numbers right its up in the 1500$ range to replace all the harnesses. Thank-fully they have provided pin outs and use somewhat standard "amp" plugs I think. The starwheels came with all the rate and moisture sensor cables so I just need power and communication cables made up.

Some prices listed here:

http://www.monroetractor.com/parts-manufacturers-list/parts-list-manufacturer/?vendor_code=HARV04


----------

